# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Ilaçi i dëshirës së dobët...Viagra.

## Conquistador

Historia e një fitoreje të madhe: anglezët dhe gjermanët, konsumatorët më të mëdhenj të botës

Dikush e përdor nga nevoja dhe dikush tjetër nga kurioziteti, por askush nuk mund t'i rezistojë efektit të viagrës. 1.8 miliardë pilula blu, kjo është shifra e saktë e viagrës të shitur nëpër botë. Duket qartë se viagra nuk është pilula që preferohet nga të moshuarit, të cilët dëshirojnë të zgjasin jetën seksuale, por nga të rinjtë. Të dhënat e shitjeve tregojnë se gjashtë në dhjetë tableta viagrash konsumohen nga meshkujt nën moshën 60 vjeç. "Brezi i vërtetë viagër", që ia vlen të quhet kështu, duket se është pikërisht ai nga mosha 25-34 vjeç, madje 55% e tyre janë të bindur se pilula "përmirëson adetet seksuale". Historia e viagrës, pilula e dytë e revolucionit seksual dhe ilaçi më i njohur pas aspirinës, është e pavullnetshme, pa ndonjë qëllim të keq. "Pfizer Incorporated", kompania farmaceutike më e rëndësishme në botë, kërkonte një parim aktiv kundër angjinës. Kështu, kjo pilulë e kaltër që "Food and drug Administrion" ia autorizoi daljen në treg më 27 mars të 1998-ës, u prezantua në botë si zgjidhja finale kundër impotencës. Vendin e parë në Evropë për konsumimin e viagrës e mban Anglia, më pas renditet Gjermania dhe Italia. Që nga 1998-ta e deri më sot, në botë janë shitur plot 1.8 miliardë pilula blu, të konsumuara nga 35 milionë meshkuj. Viagra ka revolucionuar jetën seksuale të miliona njerëzve; është bërë një ndër ilaçet më të njohura të botës. "Përveç të qenit i sigurt dhe efikas për trajtimin e "anomalisë", ka bashkuar dëshirën me ereksionin dhe ka krijuar një mashkull kaq të sigurt në vetvete, saqë nuk intrigohet më nga asgjë, duke i dhënë një ngjyrim tjetër edhe lidhjes në çift", thotë eksperti i seksologjisë në Universitetin e Akuilës. Sipas tij, numri i viagrave të shitura nuk është treguesi i madh, ose i vogël i konsumimit të saj, por i qëndrimit pozitiv kundrejt seksit. Viagra (dhe "kushërinjtë" e saj agresivë si cialis, tadalafil, që gjejnë një shtrirje gjithmonë e më të madhe në treg) nuk është më një ilaç, por një fenomen social, madje edhe më shumë: është një metaforë, një mitologji mashkullore. Viagra e "mban" premtimin edhe për atë që është e pamundur. Është më tepër ilaçi i dëshirës së dobët, se sa i trupit të lodhur. "Shumë individë kërkojnë nga ajo jo vetëm t'u japë forcë, por edhe dëshirën për të bërë dashuri", thotë specialisti.
Nga një studim i bërë në "Google", fjala më e klikuar nga 2004-2008-ën në Angli, Gjermani dhe Itali është viagra. Emri i saj është aq i përhapur në fjalorin e përditshëm, saqë nuk përbën më ndonjë problem. Këtë vit, për pilulën në fjalë janë publikuar nëpër gazeta e revista rreth 1000 artikuj. Viagra është më tepër ilaçi i dëshirës së dobët, se sa i trupit të lodhur. "Shumë individë kërkojnë nga ajo jo vetëm t'u japë forcë, por edhe dëshirën për të bërë dashuri", vazhdon më tej ai. Ndër të tjera, ilaçi ka aftësi të zhvillojë "sensin e humorit" te indianët. Në Agra, vendi magjik i njohur për "Taj Mahal" (varri monument i ndërtuar në vitet 1600 nga një perandor për gruan e dashur që vdiq në moshë të re), në vitin 2000 shiteshin bluza me thënien "Via-Agra: the most important erection of a man for a woman" (ereksioni më i rëndësishëm i një burri për gruan). Për viagrën janë kryer plot 1300 studime shkencore, ku janë përfshirë për studim 13 pacientë.
Pas disa ekzaminimeve, pilula blu është shfaqur efikase për mbrojtjen e zemrës dhe kundër impotencës. Por kjo nuk mjaftoi. Në dhjetë vite viagra ka qenë objekt eksperimenti për të përcaktuar fuqinë e saj në kurimin e patologjive të tjera. Studiuesit e kanë cilësuar si një "minierë të vërtetë ari". Në 2005- ën u aprovua për trajtimin e hipertensionit pulmonar arterial dhe aktualisht karakteristikat e saj po studiohen për terapitë kundër shqetësimeve të pjesës së poshtme të fshikëzës së urinës, sklerozën e shumëfishtë, sëmundjen e Rajnaudit,
sklerodermën, mosbalancimin kardiak dhe iktusin. Mes kundërkëshillimeve të viagrës, më e pahijshmja është përcaktimi shkencor: "Ilaç kundër përhapjes eretile".

                                                                                                             Gazeta Shqip

----------


## land

orgazma seksuale,nje microchip ne vend te viagres,eshte gati revolucioni ne kampin seksual.
pilula blu e dashurise po ja le vendin nje chip-i te vogel qe do siguroje efekte me te mira,per te dy sexet.
gjithsesi,gjerat artificiale nuk mund ta zevendesojne kurre nje mashkull potent apo femer te zjarrte.

mjere impotentet dhe grate akull,nuk e dine ça eshte jeta :ngerdheshje: 
http://www.barimia.info/modules/arti...icle.php?15664

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Prandaj duhet t'i falen meshkujt Viagres si Mekes  :ngerdheshje: 

Per grate qe jane ne "ice age" s'mund te them gje, ndjej nje meshire te thelle hihihihi

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> gjerat artificiale nuk mund ta zevendesojne kurre nje mashkull potent apo femer te zjarrte.


e vertete, 
e kjo nalt eshte veq nje idiot reklame -..dmth krejt barnat ne bote kane kontraidikacone e viagra jo, hajde tru hajde

----------


## Dorontina

*Me bo mu nervozu shum Viagra ka mundesi me e mbyt burrin.kot me luftu me te nese sje i fort.......*

viagra asht nji hap me ngjyrê.........jo tybe nuk guxoj me tregu mos po idhohet ndonji pro amerikan.........

Nuk ka viagra per femra se jan gjith hazer dhe me te forta..

qka po ju duhen viagrat kur tash behen foshnjet me epruvet.........
*
Dashuria normale asht ma ekollogjigje , pse ikun nga ekollogjia , kujt i raporton pare ndotja e mabientit*

----------


## heart_in_ku

*haha spaska viagra per femra leje se ka po te ishin ne treg do i perdorje ti dorontina :P

viagra per njerez eshte mbase jo normal po per nevoja .........*

----------


## irexha

E lezetshme dhe e dobishme tema besoj:

      Desha te shtoj se meshkujt shqiptare, sigurisht ata qe kane mbushur moshen 18 vjet 
       e lart rreth 70% e tyre e njohin kete farmak dhe se ne shqiperi shitej pa rekomandim te  
       mjekut.
     Ndersa shqiptaret jashte atdheut tashme ua gjen ne xhepat e tyre dhe koskotet e
     makinave, kjo eshte e vertete.

      Une desha te ju rekomandoj motren e viagres, krejtesisht pa efekte anesore qe sot 
      ndodhet ne cdo farmaci dhe se merret pa receten e mjekut.  Ajo qe e ben te konkuroje
     me viagren eshte se ky medikament eshte ne trajten e krem, xhel, dhe leng ose spruzo.
     ku rekomandohet te perdoret nga meshkujt 30 minuta para aktit seksual, duke lyer anen  
     fundore te kokes se organit mashkullor duke e shoqerur me nje masazh te lehte.
     Ky medikament quhet " Stimoxina: dhe besoj te kem ndihmuar ndonjerin...... flm

----------


## Darius

> *Me bo mu nervozu shum Viagra ka mundesi me e mbyt burrin.kot me luftu me te nese sje i fort.......*


Jo mer jahu jo, nuk ben nena dy si ty. Ti je ilac  :ngerdheshje: 





> *
> Dashuria normale asht ma ekollogjigje , pse ikun nga ekollogjia , kujt i raporton pare ndotja e mabientit*


Edhe kur flet per seksin, mendon te shpetoje planetin  :pa dhembe:

----------


## EuroStar1

Vallahi se kom provu naj herë deri sot. A ka naj sqarim më të hollsishem se si përdoret, çfar ndikimi ka , sa kushton dhe më kryesorja: a e zgjat kohen e mardhënjes ? Psh 1 orë ose 2 apo më shumë

----------


## yakobs

une e kam perdour viagren vetem nga deshira jo qe kam pasur nevoj? Por me besoni se nuk ka pas pozitive tek une vetem negativ nuk kam mujtur te boj sene intime me bakshorten aq qe kam pas ndjenja vetem kam pasur mundim ndjersitje e kam perdor te 100 miligranve. Kisha pas deshir nje pergjigjje nga ti edhe a ma rekomandon me shku te mjeku edhe te cili mjek

----------


## Ciarli

..po te jesh besimtar mund ti lutesh edhe zotit, por mund ti lutesh edhe si djall ne gjuhe aramite te vjeter qe te ta puthi dhe te behet dru sa nje kaktus.

----------

